# Postfix + dspam



## cbrace (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'd like to integrate dspam into my mailserver, but I am having difficulty getting Postfix to pass messages to dspam. I am following the instructions here: http://dspamwiki.expass.de/Installation/Postfix/NealesSetup.Basically you add this line:

```
dspam   unix    -       n       n       -       10      pipe
  flags=Ru user=dspam argv=/usr/local/bin/dspam --deliver=innocent --user $user -i -f $sender -- $recipient
```
 to master.cf (there are a couple of other configuration settings but this is the gist of it) and restart Postfix.

I do this but I don't see any mail being piped to dpsam in the mail log; incoming mail is delivered to my inbox without the addition of the dspam header. How do I determine what is going wrong here?

Thanks.


----------

